# شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة



## elmomasl (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة 



ترانيم الشريط

حبك ساكن

عمرى ماهافشل

سمائى سهرانه

اطلب وجهك

انت الشافى

قلبى بيهتف

احببتنى

انا فاكر

يسوع المسيح

فى قلبى شكر

هنترجم زمن الاحلام

عيوننا بتترجاك
الشريط 12 ترانيمة ملهمش حل واول مرة يتحط على النت


----------



## elmomasl (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

وللى عايز حاجة فى اى غلط يكلمنى


----------



## marmar_nader (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

مرسي علي الشريط الجميل و عندي سؤال  هو هرماس سمير ليه شرايط تانيه اعذرني انا مش عايشه في مصر و عايزه اسال علي شريط اسمه حبيتنا لفاديا بزي و زكريا حنا تقريبا و ايه الشرايط اللي نزلت جديد مرسي علي تعبك
:smi102::smi102:​


----------



## marmar_nader (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

سوري الشريط لفاديا مع هاني نبيل


----------



## johnhakim (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

أعتقد أصدك الشريط بتاع ليديا شديد و هاني نبيل و اسمه حبيتنا أنا عندي كذا ترنيمة منه لو عايزه ممكن أتصرف و احطهملك


----------



## elmomasl (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

لا ياشباب المرنم اسمة هرماس سمير 
مش حد تانى


----------



## فريكيكو (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

مرسي علي الشريط الجميل


----------



## oesi no (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شريط حبيتنا 
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/7abetna_Hani_Nabil.htm
سلام ونعمه


----------



## elmomasl (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شكرا ياشباب على الردود


----------



## jesuslover (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شكرا ليك يامان دورت كتير على الشريط 
وحبيت ارد علشان اشكرك واشجعك تنزل شرايط تانيه جديده
شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## elmomasl (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

العفو ياباشا وشكرا على الرد وبازن المسيح اول ما اى حاجة تنزل انا على طول هرفعها وهاجبها 

وفعلا الشريط مش موجود غير على المنتدى هنا 
سلاموز


----------



## marmar_nader (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

[QUOTEشريط حبيتنا 
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/7abetna_Hani_Nabil.htm
سلام ونعمه][/QUOTE]
سلام و نعمه ليكم جميعا ايوه هو ده الشريط بس مش بيتحمل
ممكن حد يقولي احمله ازاي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:download:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:ab4:


----------



## سامحنى يا فادى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

مش هقول لك شكرا لكن اقول لك المسيح يباركك ويعوضك ويعطيك فى السما فى اسمة


----------



## kampa13 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شكرا ليك ياصديقى


----------



## تيسير النمري (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ارجو اعلامي طريقه الاستماع الى الترانيم وما هو رقم الباسبور الذي تطلبه النافذه لطفا


----------



## ann hans (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ميرسى على الترانيم الجميله وربنا يباركك


----------



## mmff_52003 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شكرا


----------



## monda (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

*مرسى كتير لتعبك 
بس عندى مشكلة فى التحميل 
بيطلب منى اكتب باسوورد اما اجى احمل الترانيم
سامحنى هتعبك بس محتاجة اعرف احمل ازاى 
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## s_h (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

مش عارف احمل ولا ترنيمة كل ماجى احمل يطلب منى باسورد انا موشعارف لية من فضلكم دلونى وشكرا


----------



## love_God (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

thanx


----------



## mina3338 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شكرا ليك علي الشريط​


----------



## نشات جيد (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ربنا معكم  شكر جدا  ربنا يبارك


----------



## marco_koko_201 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

هو التحميل مش راضي يحمل معايا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ميرسى كتير

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## مارك1313 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

الله ينور عليك وتجيب كل جديد


----------



## مارك1313 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

تمام يا باشاااااااااا


----------



## منير كامل (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

انا لسة ماحملتش الشريط لاكن حبيت اشكرك--لانى بحب هرماس جدا -واول مرة الاقى الشريط كامل---وثانيا عايزاشجعك تحط ترانيم كتير---وثالثا عايز اسالك 00وكل اعضاء المنتدى الاحباء00عن ترنيمة اظن لفريق التسبيح او غيره اسمها تكفيك نعمتى00وفى النهاية نعمة المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## akkram (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## امة الرب (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شكرا كتير
بس انا كنت عاوزة اسمع قلبى اتعلق بيك


----------



## akkram (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

لو سمحت كل ام اجى احمل يطلب باص ورد اى الحل شكرررراااااااا


----------



## akkram (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bahaa_06 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ربنا يعوض تعبك
ايه حكاية password & user name
برجاء الرد لانى محتاج شرائط هرماس بشدة 

واشكر تعب محبتك معايا .. وربنا يعوضك
بهاء


----------



## jajjoo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ربنا يعوضك كثيرررررررررر


----------



## emn3 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ربنا معاك يا جميل يارب


----------



## jajjoo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

انا كل اما اجي انزل ترنيمة يطلب الباس وورد واليوسر نيم
انا مش عارف اعمل اية ؟


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ربنا  يبارك  فيك


----------



## akkram (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

انا مش عارف انزل الشريط لانه مطلوب باص وورد ارجو المساعدة


----------



## jajjoo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

انا مش عارف انزل الشريط 
علشان عايز يوسر نيم وباس ورد 
من فضلكم انا عايز شرايط هرماس


----------



## emn3 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ربنا يوفقكم يارب ونرضى رب المجد يارب


----------



## emn3 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

نفسى تنزل شريط هرماس اسمة قلبى اتعلق بيك جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد قوووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## onsysalama1 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## ashraftop (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

شكرا على الشريط ده ربنا يباركك


----------



## فريد_فايز (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

مرسي علي الشريط الجميل


----------



## remon1976 (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

باسم الصليب ولا ترنيمة عارفة انزلها​


----------



## مريم ماهر (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

هو اية الايميل والباسورد
ياريت حد يقولى ضرورى


----------



## demiana wadid (17 يوليو 2008)

مش عارفة انزل الشريط ممكن حد يساعدنى و يقولى اعمل ايه؟


----------



## مريم ماهر (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*

ولا انا عارفة احمل لو حد يعرف يقول


----------



## oesi no (17 يوليو 2008)

تم تعديل اللينكات 
وليكون بركة ​


----------



## emadsaad (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: رد على: شريط"هرماس سمير" "عمرى ماهفشل" هنا على مننتدى الكنيسة وبس ولينكات مباشرة*



elmomasl قال:


> وللى عايز حاجة فى اى غلط يكلمنى



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكراااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## attia (4 مايو 2009)

الشريط مش عايز ينزل ولا حتى ترنيمة ترنيمة لكن شكرا على تعبك


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

